# 583 Crane Help



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

Got a American Flyer 583 crane. Was wondering how the crane cab and motor comes apart? Also, where will my yellow and black wires go to from the power and button? They were cut off somewhere.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Did a search around the websites, the instructions for the 583 do not seem to be posted. I will check my hardcopy files when I get home next week.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

black wire from the crane goes to the control box.....then it goes to the base post on the transformer.....yellow wire from crane goes to the 15 volt post on the transformer.....from the base post clip, (lock-on), wire goes to the base post on the transformer...center rail clip on lock-on then goes to the 7-15 volt post on transformer.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the instruction sheet for the 583-A crane. I do not have the diagram for restringing the crane.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the 583.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I see you also have the K-Line Flyer Manual!! That's exactly where I got my info from also.. That book has saved my bacon soooo many times.. I love it..That book is going for around $100 bucks now on ebay.. My wife and son bought it for me years ago for $30 bucks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Got it for $25 in 1984. When I bought it I was not sure if I would need the book but I followed my instincts, sure glad I did. Mine is the 1983 MDK reprint.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Got it for $25 in 1984. When I bought it I was not sure if I would need the book but I followed my instincts, sure glad I did. Mine is the 1983 MDK reprint.


Mine is March, 2003, MDK..


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

*cab and motor*

But, does anyone know how the cab and motor can be removed for a good cleaning?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never taken one apart. It looks from the photo the yellow cab is held on by bent over tabs.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

*583A crane*

After trial and error, I have found that if you slide the roof off, you have access to the cab's attachment to the motor's gear. Once you take off two nuts, the cab will lift off. 
The cab is attached with four "twist tabs". Two are never available as the cab swings around. 
Then there are two screws attaching the motor and gear assembly.
Now does anyone know how to re-string it? Any pics of one strung properly?
Any help will be appreciated.


----------

